# Halloween inspiration needed!



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

If you are a serious don't-accessorize-the-dog type, you can stop reading now! Gracie gets LOTS of opportunities to be her natural, athletic, hunting dog self...but I need to keep ALL of my constituents happy. 

I am looking for ideas and inspiration for an awesome Halloween costume for Gracie that will look great on her and that she will hopefully keep on. Does anyone have any past successes they'd be willing to share? Ideas you have considered?

If you all share your best ideas, I promise to share pics later. 8)


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Last year I saw someones dog wearing a mini cowboy hat and a mini saddle with a little doll stuck to the top of it so it looked like she was a horse. The most ADORABLE thing I have ever seen!!!


----------

